# Back of kindle stained



## fighter2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

wondering if you could help me. I bought a stupidly bought a case off ebay for my kindle and it has stained the back of the kindle!!. Kind of like ink stains all over it, i cant seem to get it off. Anyone have any suggestions? I would upload a photo but dont know how

Thanks


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

fighter2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> wondering if you could help me. I bought a stupidly bought a case off ebay for my kindle and it has stained the back of the kindle!!. Kind of like ink stains all over it, i cant seem to get it off. Anyone have any suggestions? I would upload a photo but dont know how
> 
> Thanks


I don't really have a suggestion on how to clean it. I don't like to get liquids around my electronics. I would probably just cover the Kindle with a DecalGirl skin and forget about it.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good Off removes just about any stain. Home Depot or just about any hardware store carries it.

http://www.goofoffstainremover.com/


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Nebula7 said:


> Good Off removes just about any stain.


Do not use Goof Off! It contains a solvent that damages many plastics.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Goof-Off is fine. Just don't soak things in it. Use a cloth with some Goof-Off on it, wipe off the stain and then clean the plastic with some water and soap. I use it all the time and have never had a probelm with it.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It depends on the plastic.  Some will suffer no damage. Many will become hazy and soft. 

Goof-Off contains Xylene which dissolves many common consumer plastics such as low-density polyethylene, PVC, polystyrene, high-density polyethylene, and polypropylene. This includes many transparent plastics, as well as colored.

Have you used Goof-Off on a Kindle?  If you are willing to be our test subject, try it and report back.


----------

